# forsale 2-6-6T



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

HERE


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

And here I thought you were selling a Mason Bogie .....


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Oops...should read 2-6-6-2T


----------

